# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  فایل با پسوند DBF در کجا استفاده می شود

## mom alone

راستش می خاستم بدونم فایل با پسوند DBF در کاجا استفاده می شود فکر می کنم در fox pro بوده اما در یکی از برنامه های بورلند هم استفاده می شود از فایل های دیتابیس می باشد

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

فایل dbf مربوط به فاکس پرو می باشد و فکر نمیکنم جای دیگری استفاده بشه.البته میتونی از طریق ابزاری که در دلفی هست به نام database desktop محتوای اونو ببینی.
یا بوسیله خود ado به اون وصل بشی و دیتاهایش رو داخل برنامه ات ببینی.

----------


## mom alone

می تونم به اون اضافه کنم؟

----------


## champion

Access دوست عزیزم

----------


## SYNDROME

> راستش می خاستم بدونم فایل با پسوند DBF در کاجا استفاده می شود فکر می کنم در fox pro بوده اما در یکی از برنامه های بورلند هم استفاده می شود از فایل های دیتابیس می باشد


برای Fox است و به وسیله ابزار Table می توانید به آن متصل شود و اطلاعات آن را تغییر دهید.
در حال حاضر نرم افزار سازمان بیمه با این فایل کار می کند و کسانی که در دلفی از آن استفاده می کنند برای رد کردن لیست بیمه مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد.



> Access دوست عزیزم


دقیقاً جمله شما واضح نیست ولی  در Access پسوند MDB است.
موفق باشید

----------


## dkhatibi

به وسیله ی ابزار Table از کدوک کامپوننت Ado,...
امکان اتصال به جداول داس هم وجود داره؟!
باتشکر

----------


## Mo1659

فایل Dbf در Microsoft Fox-Pro و Microsoft bBase استفاده میشه

----------


## kazemfdisk

سلام
این برنامه توسط word باز نمیشه؟؟
ایا راهی داره این فایل با ورد باز بشه؟؟
اون برنامه که دوستمون در مورد بیمه اشاره کرد و در دیسکت لیست اسامی کسانی که بیمه انان را رد میکنیم و داخل دیسکت میریزیم و به بیمه میبریم آنها یا چه برنامه این فایل رو باز می کنند؟؟
به خاطر اینکه این فایل ها رو ما به بیمه بردیم گفتند فونتش ناخوانا است مشکل از کجاس؟؟
ممنون

----------


## afsharan

> برای Fox است و به وسیله ابزار Table می توانید به آن متصل شود و اطلاعات آن را تغییر دهید.
> در حال حاضر نرم افزار سازمان بیمه با این فایل کار می کند و کسانی که در دلفی از آن استفاده می کنند برای رد کردن لیست بیمه مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد.
> 
> دقیقاً جمله شما واضح نیست ولی در Access پسوند MDB است.
> موفق باشید


سلام
ميشه توضيح بدين چه جوري از Table  استفاده كنم

----------

